# Canal Bank Shuffle - Niagara Region



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This years line-up is looking very good. Runs in various venues from October 22 to the 24th.

http://www.canalbankshuffle.com/


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

The weekend pass is a good deal, even without the T-shirt!


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Friday night, we made it to see the Mighty Duck Blues Band with Danny B and WSNB at the Legion, then over to the Summit Tavern for Fathead.

We had an amazing time! What a great line-up of talent. Saturday should be even better.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would like to drop in and see Jack Dekeyzer, I think he is tonight


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

8:00pm Holy Rosary Hall to see Jack, followed by Roomful of Blues at 9:30.

But I want to squeeze in Jerome Godboo at the Legion at 8:30...argh.


----------

